# Lightroom turns all of my photos beige



## MTMH (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello,
This seems to be a new phenomenon for me. I have been using Lightroom for a couple of years now with no issues until recently.
I completely understand that when I import an image in to Lightroom, it is going to look different than what is on the LCD or if I shoot in JPG or even use Canon DPP to view it. 
I don't expect, no want me photos to look exactly like the jpegs, otherwise I would just shoot jpegs.

I really don't think this is a slight change though. The image on the right is a raw image imported to Lightroom. The image on the left is the same raw file viewed in Canon DPP. 




I realize I'm a beginner but I was using Lightroom for quite some time and getting pictures I personally thought look good until recently. Now, I have to shoot everything in JPEG because no matter what I do, I can't get anything out of Lightroom anymore.
I'm really trying to figure out what changed and how I can fix it?

Again, I don't expect it to look exactly like the LCD or jpeg directly from the camera but, everything is just so beige!


I don't know if this makes a difference or not but, if I import a jpeg in to lightroom, I get the same results.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 30, 2012)

MTMH, welcome to the forums.

Have a look at the histogram at the top right of either the Develop or Library modules. The bulk of it should be a neutral gray. Is it gray, or is also tinted beige?

If it's beige, the usual culprits are a corrupt display profile, or less likely video driver problems.

If in fact you see a beige histogram, try this: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...an-sRGB-ICC-Profile-to-your-monitor-(Windows)


If you have a normal histogram, you're likely accidentally applying a develop preset at import time, or have altered the default camera profile. We can help you with those as well.

All 4 of these things can start happening, after previous successful use.


----------



## MTMH (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you!

It was absolutely the display profile. 

Using the instructions in the link you had sent, I assigned the sRGB profile, restarted my computer and instantly everything looked happy again.

I had started to look around at some beginner Lightroom classes in the DC area. I think it's time to sign up.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 31, 2012)

...and thanks also to our good friend Beat for writing up that great set of instructions!

MTMH, I'd just like to double check that you understand point #5 in Beat's list. You likely haven't completely solved the problem, but are at least in a spot where you can move forward.


----------



## MTMH (Sep 2, 2012)

Brad,
I believe so but, I can show you what I did to verify.
After I applied the sRGB IEC61966-2.1 and verified that it looked good, I went through the Calibrate display exercise on the Advanced tab. 
After that exercise, my new default profile is: 
"sRGB display profile with display hardware configuration data derived from calibration"
I didn't use any of the tools referenced in the article but, that was essentially the same thing right?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 2, 2012)

Not the same at all. The tools use a colorimeter to precisely measure colours from your working monitor. You used your eye. You still need to get a calibrator. 

Hal


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 2, 2012)

+1 what Hal said


----------

